# Some info



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Some info for all of you...

First of all I want to say that DR doesn't exist. You're just mixing two things. You think you have to get back to reality while actually you have to get back to the NOW/PRESENT. That's also the reason why you don't recognize yourself with DR.

While having 'DP/DR' (PLEASE change this into DP=focused too much inward, therefore losing yourself, DR=Not living in the Now because one isn't in the body) your soul (yes believe me, souls do exist) is out of your body and 90% of your energy is in your head.

People who are depressed are 70% in their head and 30% in their body. So people having this decease are extremely depressed (depression is nothing more then anxiety, so you can also say extremely anxious (yes even if you dont feel anxious there is anxiety underneath)).

Recovering is very very very well possible, but not believing in recovering because you think its impossible wont improve things.

Do:

* Yoga (1 time a day)
* Body Scan Meditation (30 minutes a day)
* Eat healthy and much (= grounding)
* Have a good day-night ritme
* Do psychical things
* Avoid the things that stress you
* Notice when your hand and feet are warm and when they're cold! Most often they will be cold, note when they're warm, it means you're getting more into your body.
* Inform if there is a antroposofic clinic in your country! They can really help you!

DONT GIVE UP! Not living in the present can be very well cured!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Stabs his voodoo doll... :roll:


----------



## Muutosjahdissa (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with you in one thing: DP is mainly about living too much inside your head. I have had strong experiences where I have felt just fine for a while when I have managed to concentrate on something else but my own mind, it can be playing team sports, reading, working or whatever. For a long time this was impossible for me because I focused on myself even when doing these things. But now it happens every now and then and I take it as a very good sign, although the focus still goes back to myself right after I "remember" to start worrying again.

I've been doing some yoga as well but right now I'm not sure if it's good to me at this point, because in yoga you TRY to look inward and what helps me most seems to be the opposite - doing things that prevent going too deep into my mind. Any comments?


----------

